# Best Weed Fabric/Control



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

We are losing a battle to an abundance of thistle that exists on the other side of the back fence line in our back yard. At first it was just a couple spots here and there that had grown under the fence and popped up in the yard/mulch barrier, but now it's out of control. So my plan was to get a brush cutter and bring the fight to the thistle, and then glyph the area a few times to ensure swift death. Then, I wanted to put something down that would prevent as much as possible the Return of the Thistle. I understand nothing is going to be 100%, so my question is what product is going to get me closest to 100%, and are there any additional actions I can take? I'd like to put down some sort of rocks over the ground cover, so I could go back every few weeks or so and put down another spray of glyph if that might help.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

You need to gly before you cut. Gly works on foliage.

Whatever you decide to put down, I'd double layer it. Thistle is a tough cookie.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

As mentioned do not cut the thistle. I would mix glyco at the max label rate, Non-ionic surfactant, and some urea or ammonium sulfate. Spray that mix. On the third day or so, water. This will encourage anything that survived to grow. Then spray again. Put down a pre M to prevent future germination. Glyco has a half life of 7 days so you need something to prevent growth for longer.

Alternatively Esplanade EZ. Its a Pre M and Glyco mixed together with a long residual.

I saw a video from the Grass Factor, Matt Martin, on MSM and how effective it is and how it can persist for up to 9 months in high pH soils. But you have to be very careful with it as you could have severe collateral damage if not applied properly.


----------

